# Read the story, sign the petition



## evangilder (Oct 14, 2006)

As most of you know, I was on the Communications Support team for Operation El Dorado Canyon, the Libya Raid. The F-111 "Karma-52" was lost in the Gulf of Sifra during that raid. The remains of the pilot, Major Fernando Ribas-Dominicci were returned about 3 years later by the Libyan government, with the help of the vatican (Major Ribas was Catholic). Nothing was ever returned from Captain Lorence, his WSO. His name is one of the names that is on the flagpole for my POW-MIA flag that hangs on my house 365 days a year.

An old friend of Captain Lorence has been leading the charge that the US Government _demand_ the return to the remains of Captain Lorence. The story is here:
ABC News: Fla. Librarian Presses Search for Friend

To sign the online petition to get his remains returned to be buried in Arlington Cemetary and give his family some closure:
Demand that Libya return Captain Paul Lorence's remains Petition

Lets at least bring one of them home.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 14, 2006)

Ill sign that!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 14, 2006)

as much as i don't really like putting my name in the public domain willingly i signed..........


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 14, 2006)

Signed as well.


----------



## v2 (Oct 14, 2006)

I'll sign too...


----------



## evangilder (Oct 14, 2006)

Thanks guys, it really means a lot.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Oct 14, 2006)




----------



## Glider (Oct 14, 2006)

Gladly Signed and I wish you all the luck in the world to see it through


----------



## 102first_hussars (Oct 14, 2006)

signed


----------



## Bf109_g (Oct 14, 2006)




----------



## lesofprimus (Oct 14, 2006)

Gladly signed as well...


----------



## Nonskimmer (Oct 14, 2006)

Bring 'im home already! 

Signed.


----------



## evangilder (Oct 14, 2006)

I appreciate it guys! Some of you on my mailing list will be getting e-mail about this as well. It's the same message, so feel free to delete it, or forward it along to anyone else who would be willing to sign it.

Cheers!


----------



## Wildcat (Oct 15, 2006)

Signed.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 15, 2006)

have they got a target for how many names they want?


----------



## plan_D (Oct 15, 2006)

Signed.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 15, 2006)

Signed!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 15, 2006)

Its a shame that we even have to sign something. The government should do everything in there power to bring all our boys home!


----------



## ndicki (Oct 15, 2006)

Done.


----------



## mkloby (Oct 16, 2006)

I'll definitely sign that.


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 16, 2006)

signed.

Good luck.


----------



## evangilder (Oct 21, 2006)

Cheers everyone. Thought I would make up a banner that I will get up on my website this weekend.


----------



## Maestro (Oct 21, 2006)

Signed !

473rd signature...


----------



## pietrolorenzini (Apr 8, 2007)

As Paul Lorence's son, I've got to say thanks for the support, guys. 

After so long we're hoping the Libyans will be more forthcoming with information and aid us in our search for the truth. Now, almost 21 years on and with a new US embassy in Tripoli, the wheels of diplomacy shall hopefully turn more freely in the face of public support.


----------



## evangilder (Apr 8, 2007)

Peter, I want you to know that there are many, many people that never forgot your father, nor forgot he was missing. There are 2 names on my flagpole for the POW flag that hangs on my house 365 days a year for missing airmen. The top name is your father. I remember you when you were just a baby. I was there the day that your mother was presented the flag at the big hangar at RAF Lakenheath and how there were very few dry eyes there that day.

I really hope that one day there are some straight answers about your father. Lord knows it has been long overdue and its indeed sad that 21 years later, we still are wondering. Have you ever spoken with Col. Fzakerly? I believe taht he was most likely the last one to see Major Ribas and your father alive. He can shed more light than the many stories heard over the years as to what happened. That account was published, but has rarely been repeated.

I will send you a PM with some things that I know. 

Eric
1979 Info Systems Squadron RAFL 1985-1987
Communications Support Team, El Dorado Canyon


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 9, 2007)

That brings tears to my eyes.


----------



## trackend (Apr 9, 2007)

I'm suprised not more have signed my Dad has told me it was always the thing that really upset him most in WW2, the US dead were always treated with great reverence and when ever possible returned home and even now he says it is nice to see how important repatriation is still taken,
His mate got dumped in a hole with not even a marker put there.
So lets hope this has some effect and gets Pauls dad back home, its the least he deserves.


----------



## Njaco (Apr 11, 2007)

I didn't hesitate to sign. Hope he comes home soon.


----------



## evangilder (Apr 12, 2007)

Thanks, Njaco. Every signature is another one that proves that Captain Lorence has not been forgotten.


----------



## Njaco (Apr 12, 2007)

Looking at the age of this thread I didn't know if this was moot but glad to support a cause like this.


----------



## evangilder (Apr 12, 2007)

Until we get Capt Lorence's remains returned home for burial with full military honors at Arlington, this is not moot.


----------



## CRASHGATE3 (Apr 12, 2007)

Hope I am not too late to sign this......sorry just found it.
Spent many hours at Lakenheath up against the fence with my camera and I loved the F111....
......a couple of clicks with a mouse doesn't seem enough.


----------



## comiso90 (Apr 12, 2007)

It seems that raid was the last one in which we were able to resolve a situation completely by force... Col. Kadaffi was "put back into his box".

...I also signed


----------



## CRASHGATE3 (Apr 12, 2007)

I was at RAF Binbrook at that time photographing the Lightnings there and I always remember someone had written on the "Crashgate Keep Out" sign..
L akenheath
I s
B ombing
Y our
A ss


----------



## evangilder (Apr 12, 2007)

Thanks guys. It means a lot. I have been in contact with Capt Lorence's son, who was 8 months old when it happened. Until Capt Lorence's remains come home to rest, this will continue. I will keep you all posted on the progress as I get more information. 

Thanks for your continued support!


----------



## comiso90 (Apr 12, 2007)

and the Fresnch Embassy was bombed by "mistake"..

As sam kinison said: "Our aim woulda been a whole lot better if we didn't have to fly those extra 11,000 air miles!"


----------



## CRASHGATE3 (Apr 12, 2007)

comiso90 said:


> and the Fresnch Embassy was bombed by "mistake"..
> 
> Was that.....Linoleum Blownapart......??


----------



## comiso90 (Apr 12, 2007)

CRASHGATE3 said:


> comiso90 said:
> 
> 
> > and the Fresnch Embassy was bombed by "mistake"..
> ...


----------



## evangilder (Apr 12, 2007)

I was at the raid debrief.
I can't comment about that....


----------

